# Anyone here protecting a recruiting center?



## In_The_Ten_Ring (Jul 25, 2015)

Now if this thread already exists, I apologize.

I did this Saturday with 6 fellow patriots (most Navy and Marine vets) and it was one of the most humbling experiences of my life. The support we received from the recruiters, the veterans, police, fire, and citizens I will never forget. 

I plan to do this again with them and I am lining up volunteers to join me doing the same in my home town. What say you guys here?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not the guy to ask but I am pretty sure that our friend Sail is toting his sr22 in front of a BSA HQ office in Delaware.

GW


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't and served my time as a Marine in the 60's,to old to be guarding the recruiting centers these days.Just my opinion!
Oorah,Semper Fi.


----------

